# Verfügbarkeit Netzwerkdrucker abfragen



## Pummeluff (24. Nov 2010)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Erreichbarkeit eines Netzwerkdruckers abzufragen, eventuell auch über das Ergebnis einses cmd-Befehls?


----------



## Sempah (24. Nov 2010)

Wenn der Drucker eine eigene IP hat, anpingen?


----------



## tuxedo (24. Nov 2010)

ZeroConf/UPnP und Co. helfen auch... sofern der Drucker das unterstützt...

- Alex


----------

